# Warwoman



## DaveLB (May 22, 2018)

Like a true southern lady, she took my money, whipped my behind, and made me call her ma'am on the way out the door.

Went up last week for a few days of chasing hogs.  Sure is prettier than down south.  Hard going though.  Did 3-5 miles a day and saw two turkeys, one doe, and no hogs.

Observations:

1. I am not in good shape for mountains.

2. By my best estimate, there is only 1 hog that lives on warwoman, and he hardly roots or poops anywhere.  (We might consider the endangered species list for them on that WMA.)

3. The view from the top of a ridgeline is worth the climb.

4. I will be back in the fall.


----------



## elmer_fudd (May 22, 2018)

I love hunting the mountains, but it can sure be challenging.  Don't get up there as often as I'd like.  I have only seen deer there after dark.  Can't recall seeing hog sign, but the rangers say they are there.


----------



## livinoutdoors (May 22, 2018)

Yep they say that there are hogs all over tbe place. Personally i think some joker with a rototiller just throws sign all over to keep people from huntin south georgia


----------



## Buckman18 (May 22, 2018)

Y’all ain’t gonna kill ‘dem ol’ hawgs up here walking old road beds! The mountains ain’t a little league ball park like the pee wee fields of south GA and Florida. Learn to be successful up here, and you can be successful anywhere. Ask Mexican Squealor... Oh wait a minute... he has yet to accept the challenge of hunting in the mountains...


----------



## jbogg (May 22, 2018)

I’m a glutton for punishment as well.  My legs are sore for a day or two after each trip up there.  It’s amazing  How difficult it can be to find pigs up there sometimes.  For all the sign they can put down one would think there was a hog behind every tree.  Keep on walking and you will eventually find them.


----------



## littlewolf (May 23, 2018)

Beautiful place but she will chew you up and spit you out.  

Every now and then it all comes together.... just to keep you coming back.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2018)

I wave as I drive past now!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 23, 2018)

They are there i promise! Seen a ton during deer season and walked many miles walking in sign the whole way. They were up high then.


----------



## DaveLB (May 23, 2018)

I wasn't under any illusion that it would be easy.  I will confess that I was surprised at how little sign I found though.  I hunt Stewart alot and you can't walk 5 feet in any direction without finding hog sign.  In several days of hunting I found maybe 10 areas with rooting, mostly old. Several bits of scat, also mostly old.  Maybe 2 of the roots were fresh and one scat.  It was super slim.  I was mostly up high, don't know if maybe I should have spent more time down in the drains.  I walked one drain for maybe a mile, dropping from about 2800 to 2100 hardly saw any sign.  I also saw tons of leftover acorns.  Never see that down here.  They even eat the rotten ones.  It was awesome though.


----------



## littlewolf (May 28, 2018)

Dave, I did the same as you. Found more sign in the bottoms of drainages and around food plots. Nothing much up high. Was also surprised at the amount of left over acorns.


----------



## Geezer Ray (May 28, 2018)

There were so many acorns up here it was like walking on marbles so everybody probably got sick of them.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 28, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> Y’all ain’t gonna kill ‘dem ol’ hawgs up here walking old road beds! The mountains ain’t a little league ball park like the pee wee fields of south GA and Florida. Learn to be successful up here, and you can be successful anywhere. Ask Mexican Squealor... Oh wait a minute... he has yet to accept the challenge of hunting in the mountains...



I enjoy hunting places not void of game. Definitely don't need to worry bout me wandering around up there unless it's with a fly rod. Pretty place to visit for a few days but would hate to live there and have that as my place to hunt.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 28, 2018)

Yes they are there !! Not high like in cooler weather. Now, they down low in the gullies and branches and such. I found a herd of them a month or so ago !! Ole Milton Gresham is going to be sleeping with them on his annual camping trip up here in a few weeks. But.....they are just off (outside) the WMA !! There is either a bunch, or a few hogzillas !! The pigs up here are quite different than the flatland pigs. They are.....well conditioned. We had one, as I said before, jumped off a cliff to escape our dogs !! He left them standing there !! Just knew we would find him down below ! No cigar.....that joker kept going !! I know where one wise guy is that hooking a tree and rubbing it waste high to me, and I am 6'2". Now he is smart !! He don't stick around. I do believe him to be the one that bailed off the rock cliff. A Rambo type of guy he is !! The bear hunters keeps them stirred up when training season is in !!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 4, 2018)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Yes they are there !! Not high like in cooler weather. Now, they down low in the gullies and branches and such. I found a herd of them a month or so ago !! Ole Milton Gresham is going to be sleeping with them on his annual camping trip up here in a few weeks. But.....they are just off (outside) the WMA !! There is either a bunch, or *a few hogzillas* !! The pigs up here are quite different than the flatland pigs. They are.....well conditioned. We had one, as I said before, jumped off a cliff to escape our dogs !! He left them standing there !! Just knew we would find him down below ! No cigar.....that joker kept going !! I know where one wise guy is that hooking a tree and rubbing it waste high to me, and I am 6'2". Now he is smart !! He don't stick around. I do believe him to be the one that bailed off the rock cliff. A Rambo type of guy he is !! The bear hunters keeps them stirred up when training season is in !!




  I saw a monster Hogg at Cohutta....... there are certainly monsters up there in the mtns


----------



## .44Slayer (Aug 15, 2018)

If you get far enough away from the normal human traffic, you will find them.  I've spent many hours and walked countless miles at Chattahoochee.  Not saying I'm successful every time, but see hogs more than not and some monsters due to the lack of hunters that push far off the trail.  Don't give up, it will be worth it to get your first mountain hog.  Good luck.


----------



## Peterwoerner (Oct 24, 2018)

Last year I saw a ton of Hogs on Warwoman! One time I saw them early one morning right near the check in station! I took a good deer out of there last year. And I have seen a good bit of deer this year. But no hogs?? Now that it is cooler I don't think I will see any during the up coming deer hunts. 

I was planning on hunting hogs in January and February this year for the remainder of the small game season. Do I need to look up high on the ridges of Warwoman WMA? Do y'all have any advice for a new hog hunter?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 24, 2018)

Peterwoerner said:


> Last year I saw a ton of Hogs on Warwoman! One time I saw them early one morning right near the check in station! I took a good deer out of there last year. And I have seen a good bit of deer this year. But no hogs?? Now that it is cooler I don't think I will see any during the up coming deer hunts.
> 
> I was planning on hunting hogs in January and February this year for the remainder of the small game season. Do I need to look up high on the ridges of Warwoman WMA? Do y'all have any advice for a new hog hunter?


Hello nieghbor !!! Welcome to campfire ! There are quite few few folks in Rabun County on here !! Those pigs you sawvsround the check staion....DNR had been working in them I hear. I will send you PM.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 24, 2018)

DaveLB said:


> Like a true southern lady, she took my money, whipped my behind, and made me call her ma'am on the way out the door.
> 
> Went up last week for a few days of chasing hogs.  Sure is prettier than down south.  Hard going though.  Did 3-5 miles a day and saw two turkeys, one doe, and no hogs.
> 
> ...


From what I know there are several hogs there, your not gonna find em where you think as well.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 24, 2018)

j_seph said:


> From what I know there are several hogs there, your not gonna find em where you think as well.


This is true !! A good cur dog setting on top of a rigging box can help .


----------

